# 2009 Dust(Mud) Nationals Official Picture Thread



## Yesterday

Here is the thread for all of us to post our pics in. Everyone else post yours if ya'll have any to share.

I'll start. Here is a link to all 531 of my pictures.. minus like 6 that you cant see =) Those are the only ones i removed. this is MUD NATS 09 UNEDITED VERSION.
*Disclaimer:* *DO NOT CLICK ON THIS LINK IF YOU ARE OFFENDED BY NAKED PEOPLE, BINGE DRINKING OF ALCOHOL*and possibly other intoxicants*, WILD PARTIES, OR SUPER SWEET FOUR WHEELERS IN TEXAS MUD!*


do click this link though, if all that --^ doesnt bother you and you wanna see what mud nationals is all about.

*Photobucket Link*


----------



## phreebsd

Freakin PartaY!


----------



## KMKjr

I'm excited and have not even opend the link yet!!


----------



## rebelbowtie

good stuff makes me miss the okeechobee mudfest...guess ill just have to go to save my pennies and go to texas one year


----------



## bump530

here are some of mine...i will have more later. sorry no nudity


----------



## KMKjr

Seems to be alot of "too hot for Photobucket" 
* 








*


----------



## Yesterday

yeah they just did that today =/


----------



## AUbruterider

awesome pics!!


----------



## bruteman

I will be there again next year friday night i got so trashed my buddy had to drive my bike I was dancing on the racks on the highline loved every minute of it .:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

oh.. that was you? i thought that naked dancin guy with a little willy looked familiar from somewhere


----------



## bruteman

dam you got me :haha:


----------



## walker

forgot my camera but big p i was lookin at your pics and on page 26 3rd row last pic i think i know that dirty hooker .......


----------



## BEASTBRUTE

those are some nice pics guys lol.


----------



## kawa650

Nice pics:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

walker said:


> forgot my camera but big p i was lookin at your pics and on page 26 3rd row last pic i think i know that dirty hooker .......


 haha. im not sure what pic you are talkin about. our computers display the pics different because of different screen sizes. the pic you're talkin about on my computer is a guy <shrug>


----------



## walker

not a guy lol...... good picks tho


----------



## Jcarp4483

Someone advised me that probably not a good idea. ha ha IT IS A SMOKING VIDEO I WILL EMAIL IF ANYONE WANTS TO SEE IT send email pm


----------



## kawa650

^^^I cant see the vid, says its private


----------



## Jcarp4483

try it now


----------



## phreebsd

This person was well prepared for the event! and yes, those are 30 packs!


----------



## walker

**** 630 beers ..............:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

i'd venture to say i drank twice that in those 4 days =/






















(venture)


----------



## phreebsd

Starting with 630 beers and assuming you are drinking 10am to 2am that's 16 hours per drinking stint x 4 days of "stints" that would mean 157.5 beers per 16 hour period.
Futher reduce that 9.844 beers per hour for the steady pace of 16 hours.
That's a professional!

To Recap 

630 = 9.844 beers/hour for 64 hours straight 
630 = 157.5 beers per 16 hours

in volume
In a gallon there are 10.6 cans of beer
157.5 beers = 14.858 gallons

You would have to consume 14.858 gallons in 16 hours x 4 days!!


----------



## Polaris425

I seriously doubt all that was for one person.


----------



## IBBruin

Seems like BigP has more than one meaning for his name. LMAO


----------



## cmcateer03

I like how they have all the beer and only one thing of mountain dew, hmmm thinking it was used as a mixer


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn: Woot Woot!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

when is the next one of these? im thinking i migh need to go lol


----------



## tacoma_2002

yeah the dew and the gatorade were mixers I'm sure.

Kinda looks like a 1/2 case on top tho...

regardless...thats ALOT of brew!


----------



## 88rxn/a

awesome!


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

I want to go....


----------



## IBBruin

08GreenBrute said:


> when is the next one of these? im thinking i migh need to go lol


Here ya go. Look about half way down the page for Mud Nationals. 

http://www.mudcreekoffroadpark.com/events.htm


----------



## sjf323

looking at all that BL makes my liver quiver....


----------

